# Any advice on digging?



## Donnag

Wynny has started to dig holes in the garden. It's getting so bad now I wondered if anyone else had come across this problem and knows how to resolve it?

It wasn't too bad when the weather was dry, I still wasn't happy, but now it's getting wetter outside she is coming in covered in thick mud. Everytime I let her out for a wee she runs over to the holes and starts digging, she comes in looking like she been in a muddy bog! This is really frustrating at night time when we all want to sit down with her in front of the tv. She ends up getting shut in the kitchen.

I've tried putting planks of wood over the holes but she'll just start digging around them. I've also tried shouting and distracting her but this isn't always easy late at night. I'm going to end up with the black hole in the garden.


----------



## colpa110

HI Donna

Another poo trait I'm afraid. I google searched this and the most common tips were:
1. Use a hose to squirt water at the dog but don't let it associate the action with you.

2. Put your own dogs poo in some of the holes they dig - this works unless your dog likes/eats its own poo ( sorry)

3. Put chicken wire in the holes - I think they do no like the feel of it.

They also say that digging can be a sign of bordeom so try to play/distract your dog whilst in the garden.

Not sure if this is of any help.. good luck


----------



## Kerry24

I have no advice nfortunately, only sympathy. Pareto has started digging, and is an absolute demon hole digger. I keep covering e holes too but he starts new ones.

I will try the poo idea, but have a feeling he'll just dig somewhere else. He's played with loads, I think he just really enjoys a dig and a snuffle in the bottom!

Kx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Oh dear Donna! Basil is a digger. He's always digging holes on walks and digs in his travel crate and attempts to dig the carpet and sofa too! He really enjoys the dig action.

My boys have enough exercise (2 good walks a day) and so I had Gorgeous Gareth build a picket fence round our patio. My garden is now a dog free zone. My grass is green, my pond, flower beds and chickens remain undisturbed. My dogs have the run of the patio. I have a toilet corner for Basil and some roll out artificial grass for sunny days and raw bones! Perfect!

The only thing I can suggest is to take Wynny out on a lead to do her business. It's a bit of a pain but may save your garden and keep her clean.

Karen xx


----------



## Donnag

Thanks Colin. Think i might have to try the dog poo remedy as she loves the hose so will think im joining in the fun with her. Shes definitely not bored, im here almost all day every day apart from a couple of hours when i need to pop out, we go for two long walks a day and have a variety of toys and treats. As you say if it's one of their traits think it's something I'd better get use to.


----------



## Fifi

Gaia is also a digger  She started digging up bulbs so I put a brick in the hole, she dug somewhere else  Now she is confined to the decking, we are just hoping that by spring the digging will have eased off. However she was digging the grass at our training taster session, she has her nose down going for it!


----------



## Clairasol

I have a smilar problem with Archie. He isn't really digging...more pulling up the grass with his teeth. It drives me nuts.


----------



## Hfd

This thread rings true with me too! Billy has just discovered digging and for the last week or two has delighted in running mud thru the kitchen - arghh!


----------



## kendal

simple, dont let her out in the garden without a lead, that way you can correct her when she goes to dig. if you keep doing this she will learn not to dig in the garden, but you need to be consitant. 


it is always best to nip bad behavurs in the bud rather than waiting till the point when you are fed up as it just makes things harder and take longer to correct.


----------



## curt3007

George is a digger, if you cover a hole up he starts a new one, and he certainly isn't bored! Just think it's an instinct thing, he buries things as well


----------



## wellerfeller

Weller was a digger in his first year, our garden looked like the surface of the moon!!!! He did just stop though so it may just be puppy naughtiness and you puppy may grow out of it................fingers crossed!
We even looked into artificial grass but didn't need to in the end.


----------



## Donnag

Oh dear, looks like it's a poo thing! I sympathise with you all but glad its not just Wynny lol. She does all that everyone says, pulls up the grass, digs the sofa, eats my plants and digs up the bulbs. Hopefully they will all grow out of it. 

This morning she was trying to bury my dustpan brush in one of her foot deep holes, little monkey. Oh well looks like it's something we all have to put up with if we want to be a poo owner


----------



## Sarette

Max is a digger too. He got told off just this morning in fact for digging a big hole next to the fence... I have put some of his poo in there to see if it helps.. It's so wet out there and he was filthy!


----------



## Donnag

Sarette said:


> Max is a digger too. He got told off just this morning in fact for digging a big hole next to the fence... I have put some of his poo in there to see if it helps.. It's so wet out there and he was filthy!


Lol how funny let me know if the poo works, if not you will have a dirtier smelly dog who will need a bath. YUK. I haven't got the courage to try it yet in case it doesn't work.


----------



## MillieDog

Millie's a digger. Usually just one hole every so often. I fill it up and reseed it then put a metal grill over it to allow the grass to grow. I've usually kept up with the holes so there is never more than one or two.

However, we've had quite a bit of work done on the house recently and I know its bothered her. The number of holes have increased dramatically. Maybe they are are worry holes


----------



## Kirsty

I have a digger too. Cara just loves it. I think our garden is doggy proof and she finds another place. Weve used stones, spare cobbles and decorative metal edging on our borders - about 12 inches tall & comes in panels. It has slowed her down. One suggestion I was given was a kids sand pit with buried toys in it. Not tried that one though didn't want loads of sand in the house xx


----------



## Donnag

Like the idea of a sandpit, sounds like that is something that would work.

Sarah, how did you get on? Did the poo work?


----------



## mariag

Donna, Oakley is a digger too!!! He also likes to pull up the grass to eat it & he eats loads of mud & worm casts too  Thank goodness we didn't sort the lawn out before we got him  
Unless I am sure that he definitely needs to "do his business" I put him on the lead as Kendal has suggested. It certainly focuses his attention


----------



## Donnag

Haha Maria, perhaps they have their dad's genes. I will pm you and Meg as I heard from Thirza yesterday x


----------

